# Our New Family Member! [Pics]



## SweetPea (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a few weeks ago we added a new member to our herd. A mini donkey gelding, that we named Stetson. He is our first donkey and our second mini. Our mini horse mare, Sweet Pea fell right in love with Stetson. They are best buddies. Here are a few pics. Like I said, Im new to minis and donkeys so please let me know what you think of him. Thanks!

He is a year old and i guess you would call him a chocolate color?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi and WELCOME to our little corner of the forum. OMG~~ is he adorable, you'll love being owned by a donkey, and soon you will see there really is a world of difference between being owned by a donkey and being owned by a mini. Thanks so much for sharing the pics with us. If you have any questions ...dont be afraid to ask, we have a lot of knowledgeable seasoned owners on here. Corinne (Ce)

Forgot to add..I love his name, and yes I would call him a chocolate.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh he is an absolute DOLL! How sweet the two are together









Would love to see more pix of both of them enjoying each other's company. Stetson is a great name! So what does your girl think of his voice? or hasn't she heard it yet





I always liked donkeys but never knew I could love them so until I got our Buttercup (small standard size) and her baby Banjo. Now we have four but would love to also have a mini donkey. Congratulations!


----------



## SweetPea (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you both! He is a sweet heart.







outlawridge said:


> Oh he is an absolute DOLL! How sweet the two are together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be sure and get more pictures of them together. They are quite the little pair. We have had Sweet Pea since last May and she really hasent had too much company. My 2 big horses dont care for her and might hurt her and I sold my paint filly who was a good horse to keep her company but not quite her size.

And I could tell that our poor girl was lonly, thats when I found Stetson. When I saw him, I had to have him. Somthing about those big ears and that soft sweet little muzzle just draws you in. When I brought him to the barn and introduced Stetson to Sweet Pea for the fist time, he was very scared of her. She wasent mean, she just wouldnt leave him alone! Haha. Even when she herd that donkey bray, she was taken back but went right back by his side. It was truly love at fist sight. Now they are friends for life! Thanks again for all the support! Im really enjoying him and learn more and more everyday!


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for telling us more about their meeting. What sweethearts. Looking forward to more pix. I am no expert on donkeys in any way but in my experience, they are usually lower on the totem pole when mixed with horses. My baby mini was able to push the standard donkey away from the hay by just walking up and eating. He wasn't even trying to do that. Soon, she realized he was no threat and they will eat together but the adult minis definitely are above all of my donkeys in rank. Maybe this is why Stetson was scared of her at first. The horses are more forward, and the donkeys seem much quieter and soft. And speaking of soft, aren't those fuzzy muzzles something else!!? Sooooo smoochable and soft.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to the world of donkeys!!!Stetson looks just like my Max....so sweet!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww... those pictures are SO cute!! Stetson is adorable. His coloring is very close to my Gracie & Ruby. I'm calling them "chocolate" for now too... but wondering what color they will "shed out" to in the Summer? Ruby's legs are really dark, almost black, like Stetson's.

Great pictures!!



And so cute with his new mini buddy


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2008)

He is so cute and with the kindest face!!!

Congratulations on him


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 26, 2008)

what a sweetheart!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 26, 2008)

Sweetpea's not the only one who fell in love with him at first sight! :love


----------

